# Ethanol productions مشروع تخرج



## squ (25 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو سمحتو يا اخواني الاعزاء 
محتاج مساعده في مشروع التخرج Ethanol productions :81: 
اي واحد عنده معلومات لا يبخل علينا :63: 
على فكرة ممكن التطرق لاي طريقة من طرق تحضير او تصنيع الايثانول 

بانتظار مساهماتكم 
مع خالص الشكر:32:


----------



## نيفين (27 سبتمبر 2006)

فى طريقة لتحضير الايثانول واسمها
production of absolute ethanol by membrane technology


----------



## نيفين (27 سبتمبر 2006)

فى طريقة لتحضير الايثانول واسمها
production of absolute ethanol by membrane technology


----------



## نيفين (27 سبتمبر 2006)

squ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتو يا اخواني الاعزاء
> محتاج مساعده في مشروع التخرج Ethanol productions :81:
> اي واحد عنده معلومات لا يبخل علينا :63:
> ...


فى طريقة لتحضير الايثانول واسمها
production of absolute ethanol by membrane technology


----------



## نيفين (27 سبتمبر 2006)

squ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتو يا اخواني الاعزاء
> محتاج مساعده في مشروع التخرج Ethanol productions :81:
> اي واحد عنده معلومات لا يبخل علينا :63:
> ...


فى طريقة لتحضير الايثانول واسمها
production of absolute ethanol by membrane technology


----------



## نيفين (27 سبتمبر 2006)

squ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتو يا اخواني الاعزاء
> محتاج مساعده في مشروع التخرج Ethanol productions :81:
> اي واحد عنده معلومات لا يبخل علينا :63:
> ...


فى طريقة لتحضير الايثانول واسمها
production of absolute ethanol by membrane technology


----------



## softchem (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*طرق تصنيع الميثانول*

الملف المرفق يتضمن طرق التصنيع , اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## softchem (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*اسف , هذة طرق تصنيع الايثانول*

طرق تصنيع الايثانول:15:


----------



## squ (3 أكتوبر 2006)

*لكم الشكر على المشاركه*

مشكورين يا اخوان على المشاركه والمعلومات المفيده 
ولكن  للاسف تم تغيير مشروعي الى methanol production 
اتمنى تزودوني بمعلومات مفيده و alternatives و designe


----------



## softchem (3 أكتوبر 2006)

طرق تصنيع الميثانول موجود فى هذة الصفحة , اخى فتح عيونك شوى , يعنى تريد كلشى جاهز


----------



## faridsci (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adnankahtan (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن احد عندة معلومات عن طرق تقطير الايثانول وطرق التجفيف اتمنى ارسالها الي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

